# Anyone super angry/irratible around ovulation?



## Glowbug

Ok so I've heard of ladies feeling sexy or content around ovulation!
But this weekend I feel soo short and snappy. Like annoyed or pissed all day!
My normal personality is happy and bubbly. My hubby thinks I'm pregnant. But I know that to be impossible since I've just ovulated this weekend!
But I feel anxious and annoyed. Haha
anyone feel annoyed during ovulation?


----------



## AriesMom07

Hell yeah but its because I'm TTC. And my DF always pisses me off around this time with his lack of being in the mood and cramping my style.


----------



## Glowbug

Hahayoure funny. I love your hair!
I don't think it's for a reason in my case
it's like everything he says pisses me off. But I know it's not him
it definatley feels hormonal... Blah!:)
how long have u beenttc?


----------



## LaRockera

Yes, you can. Every little change in my hormones tears my nerves to shreds. Before my period, after my period, before ovulation, after ovulation and so it goes. :growlmad:

After ovulation your progesterone will start to rise, and this can cause mood swings. So yes, it's totally normal.


----------



## AriesMom07

Thanks girl and we have officially been trying for 5 months now. But we were NTNP for quite a while last year. I had a huge mood swing last night...I went to bed mad over nothing well actually it wasn't nothing....I put a horror movie in to watch before bed and he was like "oh come on I don't want to watch that before sleep" so he got up and put something else in and I rolled over and didn't talk to him till I fell asleep haha. I felt bad for being a bitch but I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

AriesMom07 said:


> Thanks girl and we have officially been trying for 5 months now. But we were NTNP for quite a while last year. I had a huge mood swing last night...I went to bed mad over nothing well actually it wasn't nothing....I put a horror movie in to watch before bed and he was like "oh come on I don't want to watch that before sleep" so he got up and put something else in and I rolled over and didn't talk to him till I fell asleep haha. I felt bad for being a bitch but I couldn't stop myself.

Oh wow...I was totally the same way. No real reason to be mad but you better believe that I was. I've been quite mellow lately with finally making the decision to TTC and the past few days I have been in "bitchmode" with everyone. Dh was all like "You are acting like you are already pregnant" bahaha..watch out dude!


----------



## AriesMom07

USAFKnineWife said:


> AriesMom07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girl and we have officially been trying for 5 months now. But we were NTNP for quite a while last year. I had a huge mood swing last night...I went to bed mad over nothing well actually it wasn't nothing....I put a horror movie in to watch before bed and he was like "oh come on I don't want to watch that before sleep" so he got up and put something else in and I rolled over and didn't talk to him till I fell asleep haha. I felt bad for being a bitch but I couldn't stop myself.
> 
> Oh wow...I was totally the same way. No real reason to be mad but you better believe that I was. I've been quite mellow lately with finally making the decision to TTC and the past few days I have been in "bitchmode" with everyone. Dh was all like "You are acting like you are already pregnant" bahaha..watch out dude!Click to expand...

 Lol I have a 3 yr old from a previous relationship and so my DF has no clue what he's in for. I had bad morning sickness and I was a horrible bitch. I'm only hoping I don't have those things this time around but if I was a betting woman I'd say he's in for a long bumpy ride. He's so good to me though he really is and he handles my moods like a champ so I can't complain! I ALWAYS feel bad for doing and saying things AS I'm doing or saying them and in my head I'm like "stop being a bitch" but I can't stop. It really is a horrible feeling. Moodiness. Lol


----------



## wanabeamama

haha i ovulate today and feel very anxious and snappy good job im at work all day maby i can calm down before i get home cos we need to bd tonight lol


----------



## harri

I ovulate today too and honestly I have been the biggest cow in the world!!! If we don't bd today it will be the last straw hahahaha!!! xxx


----------



## Glowbug

AriesMom07 said:


> Thanks girl and we have officially been trying for 5 months now. But we were NTNP for quite a while last year. I had a huge mood swing last night...I went to bed mad over nothing well actually it wasn't nothing....I put a horror movie in to watch before bed and he was like "oh come on I don't want to watch that before sleep" so he got up and put something else in and I rolled over and didn't talk to him till I fell asleep haha. I felt bad for being a bitch but I couldn't stop myself.

Haha!!! You can't help it! Neither can I! Most of the time I feel sugar sweet but this weekend.... Angry! And now cried two days in a row about my cramps!
I've been cramping since O. And sometimes that happens for a week before my period. Booo! :( nice to meet you! Did you call your man a scardy cat? ;)


----------



## Glowbug

wanabeamama said:


> haha i ovulate today and feel very anxious and snappy good job im at work all day maby i can calm down before i get home cos we need to bd tonight lol

Haha yah!!! All weekend I was annoyed but it was like. Well... We need to have sex! LOL


----------



## Yogurt

AriesMom07 said:


> I ALWAYS feel bad for doing and saying things AS I'm doing or saying them and in my head I'm like "stop being a bitch" but I can't stop. It really is a horrible feeling.

i know exactly what you mean. I hate that man


----------

